
The TPP: Copyright Law, the Creative Industries, and Internet Freedom - walterbell
https://medium.com/@DrRimmer/the-trans-pacific-partnership-copyright-law-the-creative-industries-and-internet-freedom-960254be7f33
======
walterbell
A review of a draft IP chapter, [http://www.freezenet.ca/an-analysis-of-the-
latest-tpp-leak/](http://www.freezenet.ca/an-analysis-of-the-latest-tpp-leak/)

 _"... breaking a copyright protection system (i.e. DRM, TPM, etc.) would land
you in hot water ... if you need to circumvent a DRM for personal use, you are
now liable for criminal penalties. Traditionally, for many jurisdictions,
circumventing DRM is typically reserved for civil penalties. Criminal
penalties implies that the government would foot the bill for enforcement. In
civil cases, it is typically rights holders that go after individuals.

... civil damages do apply. How much are civil damages if an alleged infringer
is found guilty? Well, that is up to rights holders, not a judge. Prosecution
is able to determine the damages and a judge would have to accept whatever
number comes out regardless of evidence to the contrary. A good example might
be that a song may be sold for 99 cents, but the damages sought could be in
the millions for all the prosecutors are concerned.

... an act of copyright infringement as set forth in this “trade” agreement
doesn’t actually have to occur before the authorities are sent after you.
There just has to be evidence that infringement is taking place or is about to
take place.

... if you have a cell phone, and you have something on it that could be
considered infringing, authorities have the right to seize it because you are
suspected of trafficking. Of course, you could also be liable for civil and
criminal penalties as earlier outlined and could be fined any amount copyright
holders feel like.

... you could be fined on the spot because of your cell phone on top of it
all. No need for a judge here. Also, no, you may not get your cell phone back.
It could be destroyed ... Who gets to pay for all of this? According to page
77, you do."_

~~~
PythonicAlpha
Unbelievable bullshit.

They are bullshitting the world.

Any politician that signs this, should be held liable for it.

~~~
walterbell
Watch the announcement livestream at 0930 EST, [https://ustr.gov/TPP/Atlanta-
Livestream](https://ustr.gov/TPP/Atlanta-Livestream)

~~~
PythonicAlpha
Stupidity in the world seems to be undying.

------
dade_
As expected, the MSM continues to completely miss these aspects, though did
catch that the US is disappointed that 12 year exclusive patents for drugs
wasn't included. Meanwhile, the benefits are being lauded when the entire
agreement is shrouded in secrecy.
[http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/canadian-
busine...](http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/canadian-business-
owners-applaud-signing-of-tpp/article26648406/)

Most interesting aspect is how it plays out in the election, only 14 days
away.

------
PythonicAlpha
"Partnership" means in these contexts (TTP, TTIP, ...):

Countries are partnering to work for the interests of the big corporations and
(potentially) against the interests of their own people.

The thinking, that with a stronger industry (and maybe) more jobs, everything
will be alright, is plainly wrong. In Germany, we have more jobs now, because
we followed this route, but less people can live from their earnings -- and
the social system has been undermined to reach the optimal state for "more
jobs" (and more profits for the corporations). So, the result plainly is: More
really poor people, that either work their ass of (some with two or three
jobs) or are living in extreme poverty, strangled by a ruthless social
security system. And of course: The rich people get even more money. For the
shrinking "middle class" nothing is left.

